# leave it at two or put three in?



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all.....i have just put two new 130ah batteries in rv and there is room for another one what would i gain by having tree?
dave


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

I've got tree, on the basis that if one is good, two are better, and tree is best!

Can't beat having lots of amp hours. Shame about the extra weiht, though.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> hi all.....i have just put two new 130ah batteries in rv and there is room for another one what would i gain by having *tree?*
> dave


A lovely bit of shade :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

put golf cart 6v batteries in much better.
steve


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I used to have 4 in my CI - the bloke we bought it from was a TV addict who obviously hated running out of battery power! We gave him one back as we had to step over it to get to the front seats :lol: :lol: 

Down to 3 now, wouldn't be without them 8)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have 2 in my RV bought from Walmart in 2006 own brand but for the life on me cant see what amperage they are.

I have 2 X 110 amp batteries from my caravan and wished i knew what to do as want as many amps as possible?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Lugnutt,

We have three, thankfully.

If you have the room, go for it.

Jock.


----------

